# Nautical Chart - The Tank



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's a nautical chart the some might find handy for fishing the Choptank pier.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Thanks cat. I can never find this when I'm looking for it.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a looooonnnngg walk with gear. They need golf cart shuttle service


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> That's a looooonnnngg walk with gear. They need golf cart shuttle service


I don't know if they still do it but at one time they had a golf cart that sold snacks and cold drinks. Maybe some remembers that welcome service. I called the DNR station there about using a bike if you're handicapped and the said as long as your vehicle has a handicap placard it's OK. Since I have one I just hang it on my fold-up mountain bike, hitch up my pier cart and I'm set. My dear departed friend Clyde (Hat80) turned me on to it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

MetroMan said:


> That's a looooonnnngg walk with gear. They need golf cart shuttle service


Use a kids 3-wheeled stroller. You can buy one at the thrift store for about $25.00










Very easy to push....low resistance because of big thin wheels.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I got a yard cart at lowes and mounted some holders on it and built a cooler in to the back an added a hook for my drop net. It's clunky but alot cheeper all in all.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Back to the interesting chart: if I am reading it right, it suggests that it is easier to reach the depth of the channel from being near the end of the Cambridge side than from the end of the (longer) Talbot side. Opposite of what one might have guessed. This would seem to suggest that the Cambridge side should be better. Comments?


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Makes sense but I have never tried.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dogg the Cambridge side is good fishing if you can set up on or near the end. Because this side is much shorter it end fills up quick on the weekends. I've fished it at night during the week and have caught rock, croakers and cats from the end. There's a nice parking lot on that end and there's a Burger King just across Rt. 50 and a WAWA a 1/4 mile down the highway. The channel is much deeper there and my biggest cats have come from that side. As a matter of fact I think I'll fish that side next time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Dogg the Cambridge side is good fishing if you can set up on or near the end. Because this side is much shorter it end fills up quick on the weekends. I've fished it at night during the week and have caught rock, croakers and cats from the end. There's a nice parking lot on that end and there's a Burger King just across Rt. 50 and a WAWA a 1/4 mile down the highway. The channel is much deeper there and my biggest cats have come from that side. As a matter of fact I think I'll fish that side next time.


Would like to fish with you THIS FALL, Cat. I like that side of the pier. I cast from the end a little to the right. I'll buy the bait and the gas!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Would like to fish with you THIS FALL, Cat. I like that side of the pier. I cast from the end a little to the right. I'll buy the bait and the gas!


Pete I'd really like that. I appreciate your kind offer to spring for the bait & gas but I'd feel better if we just split the cost.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the "Cambridge" side the one closest to Maryland Avenue?


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a way to find such a chart for the waters around Matapeake or Romancoke?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Noaa charts online


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Is the "Cambridge" side the one closest to Maryland Avenue?


Mike I don't know the street name but it's the side after you cross over the bridge. You make the 1st left left into the parking lot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Is there a way to find such a chart for the waters around Matapeake or Romancoke?


Mike yes there is. NOAA has on line nautical charts for the whole bay but for Matapeake and Romancoke they won't be a detailed as the Choptank chart.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Stinky: While I have fished there only a couple of times a year the last few years because of limited success, in the hey day of that pier several years ago, I caught the best, most, and biggest fish there doing exactly what you said, going to the end of the Cambridge side and casting at about a 30 or 45 degree angle to the right. That's also where I caught a couple of big cats a couple of weeks ago. I didn't know it at the time, but the chart confirms I was reaching the deepest waters. (You don't want to cast straight off the end of the pier toward the other pier, because you get snags that I was told are because you are hitting the submerged draw span that they dropped into the water when they closed that bridge.) I am encouraged enough that I will hit it a couple of times this fall, with my pier cart that I spent way too much money on at Anglers a couple of years ago.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Pete I'd really like that. I appreciate your kind offer to spring for the bait & gas but I'd feel better if we just split the cost.


Right-on, man! I was going to make you pay anyway by picking your brain for fishing secrets!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogg Fish said:


> Back to the interesting chart: if I am reading it right, it suggests that it is easier to reach the depth of the channel from being near the end of the Cambridge side than from the end of the (longer) Talbot side. Opposite of what one might have guessed. This would seem to suggest that the Cambridge side should be better. Comments?


Yes, but...the Cambridge side isn't really as long as indicated. You can't drop straight down to 40+' - you have to cast for it. The end of the Cambridge pier is more like 12'.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Right-on, man! I was going to make you pay anyway by picking your brain for fishing secrets!


Hey Pete that's what it's all about my friend.


----------

